# I'm Doctorthingit



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. It's great to be here. I love Halloween too and I hope one day I get to enjoy it like I used to when I was younger.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forums. I'd tell you to kick off your shoes and make yourself at home, but I think you already have!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the vast halls of Hell. Feel free, explore.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Howdy.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------

